# Stage



## Radon-Bikes (11. Januar 2011)

Alles zum Thema Stage


----------



## active_a (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Radon-Team,

ich hab ein Stage aus 2010.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, was für einen maximalen Federweg der Rahmen verträgt?

Gruß,

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (14. Januar 2011)

Kommt es dort nicht eher auch die Einbaulänge des Dampfers an?

Wie bist Du mit dem Stage zufrieden?

Tobias


----------



## active_a (14. Januar 2011)

hmmm... ja ist sicher auch ein Faktor, der dem Federweg eine Grenze setzt. Ich meinte jetzt aber speziell an der Gabel. Da kann man ja nicht eine Gabel mit beliebigem Federweg einbauen, sonst kann das Steuerrohr ja reißen, im schlimmsten Fall.
Also so als absoluter Neuling im Mountainbike-Geschäft bin ich recht zufrieden mit dem Stage. Konnte allerdings noch nicht so viel fahren, da im Dezember gekauft. Aber am Wochenende gehts wieder raus 
Also bis jetzt konnte ich keine großartigen Schwächen am Rad erkennen. Nur nach ein paar Ausfahrten im Wald (teilweise querfeldein) wünschte ich, ich hätte mir ein bike mit mehr Federweg gekauft, deshalb auch die Frage...
Aber für Ausfahren auf durchschnittlichen Waldwegen isses super! 
Überlegst du dir auch ein Stage zuzulegen?


----------



## RnR Dude (15. Januar 2011)

Du solltest auch bedenken, dass du mit mehr Federweg vorne deine Geometrie änderst. Der Lenkwinkel wird flacher (1 Grad bei 2cm mehr Federweg) und das Tretlager kommt höher. Das macht sich beim Fahren bemerkbar. 
Ich fahre das 2009er Stage. Das hat ab Werk eine 140er Gabel drin bei 125mm Federweg hinten. Und es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt vorne mit 140mm fahre oder auf 125 runtertravel. Bei 125mm fährt sich das Rad quirliger auf dem Trail.
Ich würde es lassen und mich stattdessen nach einem anderen Rahmen umsehen, wenn es finanziell nicht für ein 2tes Rad reicht.
Schade eigentlich, dass es die aktuellen Radon Modelle, speziell das Slide AM 140, nicht als Frameset gibt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Januar 2011)

Die Geometrie des Stage-Rahmens ist auf eine 120mm Gabel berechnet. Geringfügige Abweichungen noach oben oder unten (110-130mm) sind machbar, fürs Handling aber nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.


----------



## RnR Dude (26. Januar 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Die Geometrie des Stage-Rahmens ist auf eine 120mm Gabel berechnet. Geringfügige Abweichungen noach oben oder unten (110-130mm) sind machbar, fürs Handling aber nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.



Trifft diese Aussage nur auf das aktuelle Stage zu oder auch auf das alte Modell (Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr)? Wenn ja, verwundert es mich etwas, dass das Rad mit 140mm verkauft wurde


----------



## donprogrammo (26. Januar 2011)

Das war doch ne Talas, die man dann auf 120mm gefahren ist, oder belügt mich meine Erinnerung da?


----------



## RnR Dude (27. Januar 2011)

In meinem Stage ist eine Rock Shox Revelation mit 110 bis 140mm Federweg verbaut.
Je nach Ausstattungsvariante des Rades unterschied sich auch die Gabel.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Januar 2011)

Wie schon richtig angemerkt, handelte es sich um eine Talas Gabel mit verstellbarem Federweg. Der Rahmen hält grds. auch bei Gabeln mit 140mm Federweg, nur ist das Handling dann aufgrund des deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkels und des verlängerten Radstandes nur im Downhill angenehm. Also eher für kurzzeitiges hochdrehen vor einer Downhillpassage gedacht. Grds. ist das neue Stage (seit 2010) eindeutig auf Tourentauglichkeit ausgelegt. D.h. es soll mit geringem Einstellungsaufwand einen möglichst großen Einsatzbereich abdecken. Kurz gesagt: Ein Rad zu draufsetzen, losfahren und Spaß haben. Ich bin das Orginal-Rad von Bodo Probst gefahren ohne die Abstimmung zu verändern. Er bringt einiges mehr an Gewicht mit. Trotzdem hatte ich gar nicht das Gefühl etwas ändern zu müssen. Und das ist das geniale am neuen Stage. Es ist echt problemlos und bietet eine top-Performance.


----------



## RnR Dude (29. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockCubeRider (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo kaufe mir nächste woche ein Stage 4.0 aber die laufradsätze sind doch *******...sind die Mavic Crossride am Stage 5.0 besser?

Wie hoch ist der preisunterschied zwischen Dem Laufradsatz beim 4.0 und 5.0?

Lad wenn ich es hab auch bilder hoch

Gruß Tom


----------



## donprogrammo (18. Februar 2011)

Der preisliche Unterschied dÃ¼rfte nicht allzu groÃ sein, auch wenn das 4.0 ein aus normalen Endkundenteilen eingespeichter LRS ist und im 5.5 ein SystemLRS von Mavic sitzt.
Ich weiÃ nicht was du am 4.0er LRS auszusetzen hast, klar sind Deore Naben nicht das hÃ¶chste der gefÃ¼hle, aber fÃ¼r ein 999â¬ Fully finde ich die schon ok


----------



## Vincenzo (19. Februar 2011)

Der LRS vom Stage 4.0 ist jetzt nicht das gelbe vom Ei, dafür ist aber der Rest passabel. Für ein Fully für 999 Euronen kann man sich nicht beklagen. Der Unterschied zwischen den Alex EN24 und den Mavic Crossride ist ja deutlich im Preis zu erkennen. Die Crossride kosten um die 180 Euro, die Alex zusammen vielleicht um die 80-100?


----------



## RockCubeRider (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Radon-Biker,

hab mr nun gestern ein stage bestellt...nun heißtst warten bin schon so hibbelig!

Wünsch euch was 

Tom


----------



## DerTitan (23. Februar 2011)

Hi,

könnte jemand hier die verbauten Kompenenten des Radon Stage 5.0 *2009* posten ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## RnR Dude (24. Februar 2011)

*Ausstattung Radon Stage 5.0 von 2009:
* 
Rahmen:       Alu 7005 Hydroform Tubing, 4-Link System

Dämpfer:      Fox RP23 Pro Pedal

Gabel:        Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn Poploc

Federweg:     Gabel: 140-110mm; Hinterbau: 125mm

Steuersatz:   FSA Orbit Z semi-integriert

Vorbau:       Race Face Evolve

Lenker:       Race Face Evolve Lowriser

Griffe:       MTB Ergo Schraubgriffe

Sattelstütze: RFR Prolight

Sattel:       Selle Italia C2

Bremsen:      Formula Oro K18, 180mm/180mm

Schalthebel:  Shimano SLX SL-M660 Rapidfire

Schaltwerk:   Shimano XT RD-M772 Shadow

Umwerfer:    Shimano XT FD-M771

Kurbel:      Shimano SLX FC-M660

Innenlager:  Shimano SLX Hollowtech II

Kassette:    Shimano HG50 11-32

Kette:       Shimano HG53

Laufräder:   Mavic Crossride Disc

Reifen:      Schwalbe Nobby Nic faltbar, 2,25"

Gewicht:     ab 12,7kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (25. Februar 2011)

RnR Dude schrieb:


> *Ausstattung Radon Stage 5.0 von 2009:
> *



1000Dank !


----------



## RnR Dude (26. Februar 2011)

Bitte schön!


----------



## RnR Dude (7. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand die Einbaulänge und den Hub des Fox RP 23 sagen, der im 2009er Stage (Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr) verbaut ist?
Würde ja selbst nachmessen, allerdings ist mein Dämpfer momentan in der Reparatur. Er fing nach nicht 1.500 Km an, Öl zu verlieren.

Welche alternativen Dämpfer würden sich denn für das 2009er Modell noch anbieten? Oder ist der Hinterbau speziell auf den Fox RP 23 ausgelegt?


----------



## Deleted 6320 (8. März 2011)

active_a schrieb:


> hmmm... ja ist sicher auch ein Faktor, der dem Federweg eine Grenze setzt. Ich meinte jetzt aber speziell an der Gabel. Da kann man ja nicht eine Gabel mit beliebigem Federweg einbauen, sonst kann das Steuerrohr ja reißen, im schlimmsten Fall.
> Also so als absoluter Neuling im Mountainbike-Geschäft bin ich recht zufrieden mit dem Stage. Konnte allerdings noch nicht so viel fahren, da im Dezember gekauft. Aber am Wochenende gehts wieder raus
> Also bis jetzt konnte ich keine großartigen Schwächen am Rad erkennen. Nur nach ein paar Ausfahrten im Wald (teilweise querfeldein) wünschte ich, ich hätte mir ein bike mit mehr Federweg gekauft, deshalb auch die Frage...
> Aber für Ausfahren auf durchschnittlichen Waldwegen isses super!
> Überlegst du dir auch ein Stage zuzulegen?



So ein Müll, Dich möchte ich mal fahren sehen.....
Gerade angefangen und schon ganz toll querfeldein gefahren, auf durchschnittlichen Waldwegen brauch man so ungefähr 2-3 cm Federweg vorne, hinten keinen, alles andere macht langsam.

Ich hoffe nicht das Du mit querfeldein das Unterholz meinst, solche MTBler kann keiner gebrauchen.


----------



## wickedstyle (13. März 2011)

Frage an die Stage Kenner  

Aus welchem Jahr ist das Radon Stage mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr und OHNE Gusset vom Sitz- zu
Oberrohr!
Das 2009er hat zwar den Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr allerdings das genannte Gusset! Also muss es davor sein, nur welches Jahr?


----------



## mi2Fall (14. März 2011)

Meinst Du so ein Stage




Wenn ja, ich habe das 2007 gekauft.


----------



## RnR Dude (14. März 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass er das meint. Das hat ja auch wieder das Gusset zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr. Kann mich aber auch nicht erinnern, jemals ein älteres Stage ohne Gusset gesehen zu haben. Evtl. hatten die kleinen Rahmengrößen kein Gusset.


----------



## wickedstyle (14. März 2011)

Richtig, die 16" haben kein Gusset! Hab mich anfangs nur gewundert, dass die keins hatten,a er aufgrund der "kleinen" Geometrie brauchen die keins. Danke trotzdem für die Antworten!


----------



## RnR Dude (18. März 2011)

Welche alternativen Dämpfer würden sich für das 2009er Stage (Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr) anbieten? Oder ist der Hinterbau speziell auf den Fox RP 23 ausgelegt?


----------



## greg12 (18. März 2011)

auf der hp findet sich unter den testberichten ein auszug aus dem test des grünen stage 120 7.0. was auffällt ist, das der rahmen ein anderer ist als bei den modellen 5&6. gibts dafür einen grund. der 5 & 6 rahmen sieht eher dem slide 140 ähnlich mit ausnahme der kürzeren wippe. 
das slide 7.0 sieht vom rahmendesign dem vorjahresmodell ähnlich. ist das gewollt oder liegt hier ein foreseason modell des 7er vor, das es so nicht zu kaufen gibt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridick (26. März 2011)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Stage. Verstehen kann ich den Rahmengeometrieunterschied zwischen 5.0, 6.0  und dem 7.0 auch nicht. So auf dem ersten Blick ähnelt die Rahmengeometrie des 7er der Modelleihe aus dem Jahr 2010. 

  Weiss jemand ob man Radon-Räder zu Probefahrten ausleihen kann ähnlich wie es bei dem großen Koblenzer Mitbewerber in Holland möglich ist? 

  Wann kommen das Stage2011 Modelle 7.0 in den Handel? Auch im April so wie die Slides?

  Und dann noch eine Frage: 
  Was bedeutet foreseason bei den Slide Modellen? Handelt es sich bei einem foreseason um ein Vorjahresmodell?


----------



## donprogrammo (28. März 2011)

Was meinst du mit Geometrieunterschied? Weder bei den 4.0 und 5. die im Shop noch erhältlich sind, noch bei den 2011er Modellen auf der Radon Homepage sehe ich unterschiede in der Geometrie.


----------



## Bench (28. März 2011)

er meint vielleicht, dass beim 7.0 die Zugverlegung noch ist wie bei den 2010ern und bei den anderen (außer Diva) ist sie anders, ähnlich wie bei den Slides.

Die Züge verlaufen beim 7.0 und Diva übers Oberrohr und die Sitzstreben, während sie bei den anderen übers Unterrohr und die Kettenstreben gehen.


----------



## ridick (28. März 2011)

Also auf solche Details wie Zugverlegung habe ich noch gar nicht geachtet.

Ne, ich meine z.B. das in Richtung Sattel stärker nach unten hin abkippende Oberrohr mit der zusätzlichen Diagonalstrebe zum Sattelrohr. (vgl Modellreihe auf Hersteller-homepage unter "Stage Series 2011"
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Stage-6-6_id_15961_.htm)

Diese zusätzliche Diagonalstrebe gibt es beim 5.0, 6.0 und ... was seh ich denn jetzt noch auf der homepage: und bei einem 6.6  ... aber nicht beim 7.0 welches den Testern der Zeitschrift Mountainbike ausgehändigt worden ist und ab März 2011 lieferbar sein soll. Ich versteh nur Bahnhof, sorry.


----------



## donprogrammo (28. März 2011)

Diese Strebe ist bei 18,20 und 22" Modellen vorhanden, 2010 wie 2011, die 16" Version hat das nicht. Daher die verwirrung. Die Fotos sind nicht von der gleichen Rahmengröße, was wiedermal von super organisation zeugt


----------



## FrWi (29. März 2011)

Die Strebe ist bei allen neuen Modellen drin. Radon hat das Oberrohr für 2011 abgesenkt. Das grüne Stage 7 ist hat noch einen 2010er Rahmen, ich denke der 2011er Rahmen war beim Bike-Test noch nicht fertig. Bei Auslieferung werden dann aber die 2011er-rahmen verbaut sein.

Siehe dazu Auch im Slide Forum:

"...Das Stage 7.0 in grün hatte für das Foto noch den 2010er Rahmen, der von  den reinen Geometriedaten absolut identisch mit dem 2011er Modell ist.  Wie ihr bei den Fotos vom 5.0 und 6.0 sehen könnt, ist der neue Rahmen  allerdings deutlich stärker geslopt...das Serienmodell wird dann  natürlich auch den neuen Rahmen haben...."


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2011)

Was bedeutet "geslopt"? 
Ist das einfach der Fachausdruck für das tiefere Oberrohr?


----------



## FrWi (29. März 2011)

...vermutlich ja


----------



## DerThorOdin (26. April 2011)

hi leute

hab mal ne frage zum stage !

ich könnte das stage 5.0 von 09 für um die 600  kriegen - top in schuss , nix dran - alles noch original !

ist das ein guter preis ?!? es liegt ne originalrechnung von 09 über 1500 euro bei etc

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagebiker (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß hier jemand die genaue Bezeichnung des original-verbauten Schaltauges am Stage 7.0 Modell 2008? Ist eine xt-Schaltung.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Kooni81 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallöle

Gibt es hier jemand der ein Stage 7.0 in dem Gelbgrün hat? 
Da wäre ein Foto echt mal der Hit!

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## cpt flint (3. Juni 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> weiß hier jemand die genaue Bezeichnung des original-verbauten Schaltauges am Stage 7.0 Modell 2008? Ist eine xt-Schaltung.
> 
> Danke im Voraus


 

Hallo,
das ist ne gute Frage, mich würde das passende Schaltauge für das 2010er Modell interessieren.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m437/k404/diverse.html?od=&ft=1

Wäre gut wenn das passende Modell dabei stehen würde...


----------



## Oshiki (22. Juni 2011)

Info von Support H&S:
Durchmesser Sattelstütze Stage 31,6mm.
Vielleicht ist es für den Einen oder Anderen relevant.

Ich bin mir noch bei der Rahmenhöhe unsicher.
Größe 178cm SL 85cm

Soll ich lieber den 18" oder den 20" Rahmen auswählen?


----------



## NoJan (22. Juni 2011)

Verkaufe mein Stage - Infos in meiner Gallery oder per PN


----------



## RnR Dude (22. Juni 2011)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch bei der Rahmenhöhe unsicher.
> Größe 178cm SL 85cm
> 
> Soll ich lieber den 18" oder den 20" Rahmen auswählen?



Ich fahre bei 1,82m Körpergröße und 88er Schrittlänge einen 18 Zoll Rahmen. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.
Wenn das Rad wendig sein soll, nimm das 18er, willst du eher Touren fahren, nimm den größeren Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiJaexxl (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wie kommt es eigentlich, dass die Stage Modelle 6 und 5 schon mit Preisnachlass verkauft werden?
Wann kann man denn das 7er bestellen?


----------



## ben1982 (19. Juli 2011)

Tag,
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Hinterbaus des Stage 2011. Ich bin ein Stage aus 2009 gefahren und dieses hatte doch schon starke Antriebseinflüsse. Ist dies beim 2011er besser geworden oder wippt dieser immer noch so stark ...

Gruß Ben


----------

